# Irish meet, your suggestions please



## brendy (Nov 3, 2010)

As above, ideally we want it near a port/airport so some of the guys from across the water may be tempted.
My suggestion is Baltray, just off the motorway from Belfast to Dublin, former Irish open course, decent grub. Only downside i can think of is accommodation which would be a few miles away for somewhere that could accommodate plenty of us.

Rcd is still on winter rates iirc in April so also could be a possibility, plenty of hotels  etc within walking distance too. Downside is 45-50 mins out of belfast. Ardglass could be a possibility if it was to be a two dayer and is very affordable as an extra bonus.

Anyway, there are loads of courses, get your suggestions and reasons. In fact anyone interested mention here so we can get very rough numbers.


----------



## colint (Nov 3, 2010)

I'd love to come but not if it was April, off to Machrihanish in March so couldn't do both so close


----------



## brendy (Nov 3, 2010)

You could car share and cut travel costs especially if three to a car..


----------



## smange (Nov 3, 2010)

Im in for an April meet brendy although i wont be making a couple of days of it as im off to St Andrews in May for 4 days so gotta watch the pennies and the brownie points with the War Office.

Baltray sounds good for me as does any of the courses in or around the Belfast area, dont mind a couple of hours drive.


----------



## stevek1969 (Nov 3, 2010)

Its a pity its not June or i could have met up with you guys as am of to Coleraine on our annual tour.


----------



## Farneyman (Nov 3, 2010)

Make it a summer meet and I will be there.


----------



## bayjon14 (Nov 3, 2010)

All,

as a native of the Baltray area I would suggest Seapoint, a sterner challenge, although not as traditional links course as Baltray, but a lot cheaper. Baltray dont do "deals" although they might next year.

Another option is play 36 holes (Baltray and Seapoint) the same day.

Another highly rated course is Cronkerwood near Castleblayney, Co Monaghan, a Christy O Connor designed course. Slightly over an hour from Dublin airport.

As for accom, Baltray has 14 rooms, recently refurbished, but Drogheda is only 4 miles away.

If you do decide on Baltray or Seapoint I will gladly help out with any organisation, and can even bring people from Dublin airport in the evening if required as I work their.
John


----------



## brendy (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks for the offer bayjon, this thread is for suggestions, so whichever gets the most mentions will be the venue unless they price themselves out of it. I havent played seapoint, the day we played Baltray it was blustery, dry and damn hard in the back 9, if seapoint is harder, that sounds like a challenge! haha, could make it a 2 dayer.


----------



## kid2 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hey Brendy,

Im from the West coast of the country and winter Golf is normally pretty cheap over here at this time of year....Societies are well catered for and will usually get good deals.......Waterford would be a close enough Port to The U.K......As far as i know there are still crossings from Rosslare to Holyhead and Fishguard......
Here's a link to the courses at the South East side of the country.......http://www.golfeurope.com/clubs/waterford.htm


Failing that Shannon Airport is only 20 minutes from where i live and from there you could have your pick of this lot.............http://www.ireland.com/activities/golf/clare/results
All the courses in the Clare region which is in the West of the country are within a 30 mile radius of each other.....


----------



## Dodger (Nov 3, 2010)

Would Portmarnock Hotel course be available at a deal rate?

Supposed to be good and would be ideal for an invasion point of view.

Others,Headfort,Palmerstown(pricey tho I think from memory?),Castlerock,Portrush??


----------



## brendy (Nov 3, 2010)

Kid, the more options the merrier.

Dodger A very quick look shows Portmarnock Hotel doing a deal for 159 euros for a twin room b&b and one round of golf per person, I looked up two sharing and the price never changed, that works out at 80 euros per person for room, breakies and golf. Â£70 quid? seems too cheap...
I put in the 28/29th april for reference.
https://secure.portmarnock.com/bookings/reservationform


----------



## Dodger (Nov 4, 2010)

Mmmmmm interesting,sure a block group may be even cheaper?


----------



## brendy (Nov 4, 2010)

Im sure they could throw in the odd bottle of champers!
Did you try the reservation page?
For that sort of money, Id certainly stay over rather than drive the 100 miles or so back home.


----------



## Dodger (Nov 4, 2010)

Im sure they could throw in the odd bottle of champers!
Did you try the reservation page?
For that sort of money, Id certainly stay over rather than drive the 100 miles or so back home.
		
Click to expand...

Yep same as your findings.Food for thought


----------



## brendy (Nov 4, 2010)

If this is true, Id say it'd be hard to find a better deal. That would work out almost the same price as the caravans we had in Nairn as the golf is worth around 40 yoyos.
Plenty of other courses in the area too.


----------



## thecraw (Nov 4, 2010)

Depending on dates, work, getting the Mrs on one of her good days which is usually once every purple and pink pokadot moon, I would love to come over the water for a knock with my Celtic cousins!


----------



## Yerman (Nov 4, 2010)

Might fancy the trip depending on where and when as I was planning to take a trip to Donegal next year, but might join you instead.


----------



## kid2 (Nov 4, 2010)

Depending on dates, work, getting the Mrs on one of her good days which is usually once every purple and pink pokadot moon, I would love to come over the water for a knock with my Celtic cousins!
		
Click to expand...


Ill get me Kilt Craw, and a barrel of Guiness


----------



## bayjon14 (Nov 4, 2010)

Brendy,
portmarncok sounds good and you might be able to get some form of rate in the Island for the second day.

Seapoint is a tougher course than Baltray as is has water in play on 4 holes and a lot more out of bounds. Baltray is a fantastic course though, the back 9 is a killer.

mid april sounds good, most will probably have the winter blues gone by then.


----------



## smange (Nov 12, 2010)

I cant do a two day meet in april brendy, got st andrews in may.

Would be up for it later in the year especially if we could get Druids Glen as one of the courses

I think april would be best for a semi-local meet then maybe try to arrange a bigger two day event for later in the year. There seems to be quite a bit of interest from the mainland for a big name course meet and most seem to prefer later in the year.

Might be worth considering??


----------



## Farneyman (Nov 12, 2010)

I vote for the two day event later in the year. I would love to get back home for a couple of days golf but as I am going to Machrihanish in March for an overnighter that rules me out of this one if its early in the year.

I would suggest you do go ahead with something as these meets are getting bigger and better and I would say you just need to get a date sorted first then look at a course. Pick the date and the numbers will follow.

How about a vote for month first..

I vote July,  Im not trying to take over here but I am planning a trip home next summer anyway and would love to tie it in with a forum meet when there.


----------



## smange (Nov 16, 2010)

I vote July,  Im not trying to take over here but I am planning a trip home next summer anyway and would love to tie it in with a forum meet when there.
		
Click to expand...

Where is home Farneyman?

If you anywhere near Derry give me a shout and we will get a game when you over

On the forum meet, July would be a decent time of year for a 2 day event as we should get half decent weather at least.

 Only downside to that time of year would be cost and availability of a couple of good courses


----------



## Farneyman (Nov 16, 2010)

Where is home Farneyman?
		
Click to expand...

The clue is in the username....Monaghan

And I will be in touch with dates once Im booked up. Try and do something. It will depend on how long Im back for. Will keep you posted.


----------



## smange (Nov 16, 2010)

Never heard of Farney mate

Not Irish, im the reverse of yourself

Ireland via Scotland

Let us know once you sorted with dates and we will get something sorted if we can


----------



## Farneyman (Nov 16, 2010)

It maybe not that well a know fact outside Monaghan!!


----------



## Philm (Nov 22, 2010)

are there likely to be any meets up here in northern ireland? around the belfast area?

im a awful player who can 4 put any green you can imagine but im a tryer. so something maybe closer to the belfast area and something over the winter would interest me.

Phil


----------



## chris661 (Nov 23, 2010)

What about Portsalon now voted into the top 25 links of Ireland 

And with that you also have Rossapenna for a two day thing, but like most people I dont really mind, count me in though just need a couple of weeks notice!!


----------



## Dodger (Nov 23, 2010)

What about Portsalon now voted into the top 25 links of Ireland 

And with that you also have Rossapenna for a two day thing, but like most people I dont really mind, count me in though just need a couple of weeks notice!!
		
Click to expand...

My word......they both look quality and not too over the top price wise.

Someone needs to get the ball rolling!

Would love to go for a jolly if costs and time permit.


----------



## Yerman (Nov 23, 2010)

What about Portsalon now voted into the top 25 links of Ireland 

And with that you also have Rossapenna for a two day thing, but like most people I dont really mind, count me in though just need a couple of weeks notice!!
		
Click to expand...

My word......they both look quality and not too over the top price wise.

Someone needs to get the ball rolling!

Would love to go for a jolly if costs and time permit. 

Click to expand...


----------



## chris661 (Nov 24, 2010)

What about Portsalon now voted into the top 25 links of Ireland 

And with that you also have Rossapenna for a two day thing, but like most people I dont really mind, count me in though just need a couple of weeks notice!!
		
Click to expand...

My word......they both look quality and not too over the top price wise.

Someone needs to get the ball rolling!

Would love to go for a jolly if costs and time permit. 

Click to expand...

And with being a member I am sure something could get sorted out pricewise!!


----------



## Yerman (Nov 24, 2010)

Any chance of adding Ballyliffin?


----------



## smange (Nov 24, 2010)

What about Portsalon now voted into the top 25 links of Ireland 

And with that you also have Rossapenna for a two day thing, but like most people I dont really mind, count me in though just need a couple of weeks notice!!
		
Click to expand...

Two from Portsalon/Ballyliffin/Rossapenna for a two day event would be great. Three top class courses available at decent prices as well.


----------



## Dodger (Nov 24, 2010)

What about Portsalon now voted into the top 25 links of Ireland 

And with that you also have Rossapenna for a two day thing, but like most people I dont really mind, count me in though just need a couple of weeks notice!!
		
Click to expand...

Two from Portsalon/Ballyliffin/Rossapenna for a two day event would be great. Three top class courses available at decent prices as well.
		
Click to expand...

Anyone willing to get something sorted or is it going to remain an idea?


----------



## brendy (Nov 24, 2010)

This is the suggestions page fella. Unless anyone has anything else, Its time to have a nosey at pricing though I still think Portmarnock looks fantastic value.


----------



## stevek1969 (Nov 24, 2010)

Any chance of adding Ballyliffin?
		
Click to expand...

Both Ballyliffin courses are superb i prefer the Old Links to the Glashedy,am going to Portsalon in June so looking forward to that and Rosapenna or Ballyliffin as well.


----------



## Farneyman (Nov 25, 2010)

Two from Portsalon/Ballyliffin/Rossapenna for a two day event would be great. Three top class courses available at decent prices as well.
		
Click to expand...

I vote for 2 out of these 3 also and if its July Im there!


----------



## Dodger (Nov 25, 2010)

Two from Portsalon/Ballyliffin/Rossapenna for a two day event would be great. Three top class courses available at decent prices as well.
		
Click to expand...

I vote for 2 out of these 3 also and if its July Im there!
		
Click to expand...

And I may be interested in these depending on dates etc.If there are some options available then maybe a date and venue could be decided once people know what's on offer..


----------



## brendy (Nov 25, 2010)

I feel a poll coming on


----------



## chris661 (Nov 25, 2010)

Any chance of adding Ballyliffin?
		
Click to expand...

Both Ballyliffin courses are superb i prefer the Old Links to the Glashedy,am going to Portsalon in June so looking forward to that and Rosapenna or Ballyliffin as well.
		
Click to expand...

Give us a shout when you are here!

The only problem with portsalon/rossapenna and ballyliffin is the travel between (an hour and a half or so). but then there is 2 courses at ballyliffin and a hotel................


----------



## smange (Nov 25, 2010)

Give us a shout when you are here!

The only problem with portsalon/rossapenna and ballyliffin is the travel between (an hour and a half or so). but then there is 2 courses at ballyliffin and a hotel................ 

Click to expand...

A 2 day event over the 2 Ballyliffin courses would be a great idea and as Chris says there are at least 3 hotels in Ballyliffin as well as plenty B&Bs and even a couple of caravan parks nearby that you could probably hire a caravan for the duration of your stay.

Chris- I will take you up on a game at your track after Xmas sometime, love the course


----------



## stevek1969 (Nov 25, 2010)

Any chance of adding Ballyliffin?
		
Click to expand...

Both Ballyliffin courses are superb i prefer the Old Links to the Glashedy,am going to Portsalon in June so looking forward to that and Rosapenna or Ballyliffin as well.
		
Click to expand...

Give us a shout when you are here!

The only problem with portsalon/rossapenna and ballyliffin is the travel between (an hour and a half or so). but then there is 2 courses at ballyliffin and a hotel................ 

Click to expand...

Cheers Chris will do we're staying in Coleraine for most of the week and coming up on the thursday of the 2nd week to play your place hopefully Rospenna if not Ballyliffin again.


----------

